# shrimp and more w/qview



## ravenclan (Feb 21, 2011)

here it is we smoked for nine and 1/2 hours on Sunday !

My buddy and I did three different types of shrimp , pork steaks and a bunch of different types of stuffed peppers .

decided to do the peeled shrimp smoked them at 230 degrees for one hour, three different types of rub one had a spicy mix , one had a hot chicken rub and the last bag of shrimp was lemon pepper.

the pork steaks we put a little bit of season salt and "Head country rub" on them and smoked them for 4 hours , came out great and just fell off of the bones.

and of course the stuffed peppers we just tried what ever came too us .

note : we did smoke all of the items at the same time and same temp "230 degrees"  but the steaks was the longest at 4 hours and then the shrimp at 1 hour 15 minutes but i think 1 hour was good enough and the peppers we did for two hours.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 21, 2011)

Great sounding smoke - shrimp looks awesome


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 21, 2011)

Man that shrimp looks great.. nice job on the smoke


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Never smoked shrimp will have to give it a try


----------



## les3176 (Feb 21, 2011)

Love smoked shrimp..Yours looks great, nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

Man I love smoked shrimp and yours look awesome!


----------



## onoku (Mar 3, 2011)

My wife and I love grilled shrimp. I can only imagine how good smoked shrimp must be. mm mm mmm!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome looking stuff !!!

Is that expanded metal stainless steel?

How hard is it to keep clean?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 3, 2011)

Ravenclaw.them look good. Been a long time scince I had some fresh(I'm supposing they were)   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not as easy to jump in the ride and go down to the Coast
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  too far now.

Thanks for the pics, now my keyboard is wet

Have fun and remember...


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 3, 2011)

MAN OH MAN!!

Im thinking of shrimp tacos, shrimp gumbo, jumbo shrimp, shrimp sacmpi, shrimp & more shrimp!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 8, 2011)

reply to Bear,

The mesh grid is from Wally world , in the BBQ section. It is a aluminum grid and if you spray it first with Pam , I use the Olive Oil spray it makes it a lot easier to clean .

Comes in a 3 pack and here in Oklahoma it cost $4.00

I also use it when i smoke meatloaf keeps it together and is easier to put on / take off the smoker!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank You !

Bear


----------



## jdomep (Mar 8, 2011)

where in the world did you find a steak that size? i have only ever seen steaks that big in movies.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking chow!!

   Craig


----------



## chef willie (Mar 8, 2011)

great looking shrimp....I could feel my HDL climbing just from looking...cajun shrimp & cold beer....yum


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 9, 2011)

i got the Pork steaks from the commissary "Tinker Air Force base"

and the shrimp and pepper's came from a local market Crest Foods.

and those Pork steaks sure do taste good , and the best part is not a lot of work to smoke them


----------

